# Cleveland Unite



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey guys, my birthday is on the 19th so I wanted to post this out there to you guys. Anyone want to get together next Wednesday for a smoke? It's a big one (30) and I have a hell of a cigar I've been holding off on from a trade I did with seagarsmoker about a year ago. 

I know Trogdor and JPH both said they can probably make it, so I will leave it up to them to pick the place since I'm still new to the area. I'm just asking for somewhere a little central to maybe get a few more guys out. In no way is this a mooch attempt to get birthday sticks, I just want to share the evening with some fellow brothers and smoke what I hope to be one hell of a stick. 

Let me know!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Hey guys, my birthday is on the 19th so I wanted to post this out there to you guys. Anyone want to get together next Wednesday for a smoke? It's a big one (30) and I have a hell of a cigar I've been holding off on from a trade I did with seagarsmoker about a year ago.
> 
> I know Trogdor and JPH both said they can probably make it, so I will leave it up to them to pick the place since I'm still new to the area. I'm just asking for somewhere a little central to maybe get a few more guys out. In no way is this a mooch attempt to get birthday sticks, I just want to share the evening with some fellow brothers and smoke what I hope to be one hell of a stick.
> 
> Let me know!


Wednesday night works for me! Tony K's has a nice patio if it's not raining. Anyone have other venue suggestions?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm down.... How about: roof of Velvet Dog Downtown on w6th.... A nice classy location...drinks are pricy but you only turn 30 once.... plus the happy hour 6pm and on is decent..... Should be a lot of eye candy as well....


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Either place is fine with me. Is there a winking lizard thats central with a patio? I wouldn't mind haveing a few Sam Smiths.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

3 guy herf? Anyone else?


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Make it four, I'm in.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I'd like to make it, but I'm not really sure at this point. I forgot that I have a presentation to make the next day. If I can manage to break away, I'll definitely let ya know!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

(small thread jack4my Ohio brothers)
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104745
we would like for u guys to attend.:tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Brandon said:


> I'd like to make it, but I'm not really sure at this point. I forgot that I have a presentation to make the next day. If I can manage to break away, I'll definitely let ya know!


Sounds good Brandon, hope to see you there. But I understand how hard it would be to pull away from barberton :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Sounds good Brandon, hope to see you there. But I understand how hard it would be to pull away from barberton :tu


:r

Sorry guys. Have a customer appreciation golf outing this afternoon with a dinner then ... a date with the wife for dance lessons.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

No problem Dave, maybe next time:ss


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Toppers for the weekend :tu


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

wish i could guys, both vehicles down, so not only am i stuck, but cigar buying is on hold till they get fixed-have a good one, i'll try to make the next


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

So what's the plan for Wednesday?


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I mean, besides


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Let's just do Tony K's. I know where it is, besides I don't want to deal with parking downtown. I'm working downtown at World Headquarters all this week, so it won't take me long to get there. If I left at 5 I would say 5:30 with traffic. What time is best for everyone to meet?


----------



## spiker (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey all i am definatly down for a this. I actually work down the street from tony k's.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Probably 7 or so for me.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*So*

Buckeye Jack
Trogdor
JPH
Stick
Spiker
MRN
Brandon (maybe)


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

JPH said:


> *So*
> 
> Buckeye Jack
> Trogdor
> ...


MRN himself huh? Guess I should have brought my book to get signed:ss


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry guys, won't be able to make it. I'm having too much fun living it up in the office here in Barberton!!! Smoke a good one for me.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Brandon said:


> Sorry guys, won't be able to make it. I'm having too much fun living it up in the office here in Barberton!!! Smoke a good one for me.


Sorry you can't make it. I'll smoke a Davidoff for you Brandon! I was going to smoke it for my 30th, but I feel more sorry for you down in Barberton :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> MRN himself huh? Guess I should have brought my book to get signed:ss


Yeah I figured I'd invite him..... I have a few things to show em'.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Reservations are for 7pm outside*


----------

